# 8 gates of bagua form



## progressivetactics (Jul 15, 2003)

Has anyone ever heard of a form called the 8 gates of bagua?
I was taught it by my soke, but don't know where he got it.  I know it was an add on form, but I am not familiar with many soft arts. Is this a common form?


----------

